# device cannot be stopped



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hello,

Ive googled but cant find an answer to the following.
Every time I try to "safely remove hardware" my USB pen I get the error "The device cannot be stopped right now" - I wait and try again to no avail.
I have nothing open and Ive attached my task list.
I dont have the indexing service installed and my recycle bin does not apply to the USB pen.

Any ideas fellas?


----------



## pehbond (Nov 22, 2005)

have you tried to remove it in safemode and also have you used hyjack this program as this will show more info than the windows program


----------



## pshnfry (Sep 18, 2005)

In Device Manager, under Disk drives with the pen drive plugged in, right click it's entry, properties, Policies. Select Optimize for quick removal and ok. The pen drive can then be unplugged without using the remove safely icon. (Wouldn't recommend that be done while reading or writing to the drive though - some common sense required!)


----------



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

I already have "Optimize for quick removal" selected.
So I guess I dont need to use that icon as you say pshnfry but I would prefer to.
Penbond, I will post a HijackThis log and will try "Safe removal" in "safe mode" this would prove that its a process which is running which is using the drive - thanks.


----------



## pshnfry (Sep 18, 2005)

I've noted issues previously when "optimised for quick removal" and also using the remove safely icon, I would be backing up the device and then trying to remove without using the icon (after satisfying myself the device wasn't being read) and see if any error messages are given.


----------



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

I could try that pshnfry but I only after I give up on fixing this error.
In safe mode there is no "Safe removal" icon.
I have attached my HijackThis log.
Perhaps something is accessing my USB pen or I could just be another bug in XP.
You wont guess it but its working at the moment - typical windows ah?

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:28:01 p.m., on 29/07/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\A4Tech\Keyboard\Ikeymain.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\VM_STI.EXE
C:\Program Files\SPAMfighter\SFAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\ewido.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\Sandboxie\Control.exe
C:\Program Files\r2 Studios\HideOE\HideOE.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpohmr08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\outlook express\msimn.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpoevm08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Bin\hpoSTS08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {873eb32d-ae1a-4183-89bd-45a77f761be4} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] HDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nod32kui] "C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe" /WAITSERVICE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iKeyWorks] C:\PROGRA~1\A4Tech\Keyboard\Ikeymain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BigDogPath] C:\WINDOWS\VM_STI.EXE VIMICRO USB PC Camera 301x
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SPAMfighter Agent] "C:\Program Files\SPAMfighter\SFAgent.exe" update delay 60
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!ewido] "C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\ewido.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SandboxieControl] C:\Program Files\Sandboxie\Control.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HideOE] "C:\Program Files\r2 Studios\HideOE\HideOE.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 1000 series.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: &ieSpell Options - res://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll/SPELLOPTION.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Check &Spelling - res://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll/SPELLCHECK.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell Options - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{92639BB5-3D53-48ED-81DA-BD8F161D1864}: NameServer = 192.168.1.2
O18 - Protocol: Festoon - (no CLSID) - (no file)
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Protocol: vskype - (no CLSID) - (no file)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: winrvc32 - winrvc32.dll (file missing)
O21 - SSODL: cinnamomum - {93ac7c30-3878-4eaa-9420-7977285df5b1} - (no file)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: ewido anti-spyware 4.0 guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Ahead Software AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: NOD32 Kernel Service (NOD32krn) - Eset - C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: TuneUp WinStyler Theme Service (TUWinStylerThemeSvc) - TuneUp Software GmbH - C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2006\WinStylerThemeSvc.exe


----------



## sexyslut842 (Aug 30, 2007)

everytime i try and uninstall my webcam it comes up with error get techniacal support and u dont no any other way i can uninstall it. and until i uninstall it it's stopping me installing any other webcams. any ideas how i can uninstall it


----------



## sexyslut842 (Aug 30, 2007)

ive got another webcam an its all installed but when i try to click on it on msn it says your webcam is in use or not plugged in... could anyone tell me how to sort it out please x


----------

